# Souvenirs from National!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While by the time I had time, I was too busy watching the Neezers, many of our forum members snagged some great trinkets at National. There were two in particular that every time I saw them they had something new (care to guess?) I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people could show off their pretties for those not there and those who didn't quite shop around as much!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, everyone, MAKE ME JEALOUS! I'm dying to see your loot. Post away!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Now Amanda, that could be a problem for me. This one armed bandit cannot take a picture, hubby is the only one home to do it - and do I REALLY want him to "see" ALL that I bought????????????????:jaw:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Now Amanda, that could be a problem for me. This one armed bandit cannot take a picture, hubby is the only one home to do it - and do I REALLY want him to "see" ALL that I bought????????????????:jaw:


but we would like to know :ear: You can tell us! :brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Um, I did a wee bit of shopping, just....ya know, helping the economy out and all, and those vendors! Didn't want any of the vendors to think they wasted their time 

I'll have to get a pic of my *stuff* and post it here...although, how could we resist all things *havanese*? eace:

K.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

mmmm....wonder who???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> mmmm....wonder who???


AHEM!..*cough...cough....cough*, I wonder, Megan?  I didn't see anything!

'cept, I'm still bummed the hoodies were sold out by the time I got there!

K


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, The hoodies were gone at noon on Thursday When I got there!!! I too was bummed. I will try to post a pic this week some time. I still can find some of mine, I gotta look in my purse, hopefully some stuff is in there!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm really happy I got the socks though  They are my new *faves*

I did win a cool havanese clock at the raffle, and we got Gucci a collar at the auction, but of course..the auction was a charitable donation, so that doesn't count towards my spending! lol Right? hah.

Someone told me that they may be ordering more sweatshirts to buy online? Does anyone know if this is the case?

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will say that I got the last sweatshirt but you can order them I believe. Will find out more. Kara I did not even get a chance to say goodbye to you and Miss.Gucci. I did not see ya after the reception. It was soo nice getting to see you!!!! Wish you were there more!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think a lot of us ended up with this great little bag with the National logo on it. Diane did a WONDERFUL job on the National logo this year and all the products were amazing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! I'll order one online, for sure! I love hoodies!

I'm sorry I didn't see you when I left either  I was planning on just laying down for 30 min or so after dinner (some of the medicine I take kicks my butt sometimes), but next thing I know...it was like 2 am. Just caught up with me, I suppose. But I'm really glad I got to meet you too! I think next year I will try to go for longer, atleast 3-4 days! I feel like it went by too quickly.  

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

One of my other favorite things is this bookmark HRI was giving away. It has our very own forum members Ricky Ricardo on it. Trish I made sure I got an extra one for you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will have to gather my things up of what I got. The girls love all there toys. I woke up from a little nap with all these toys in bed with me. I think they were trying to wake me up. Betzie is just laying here at my feet.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm really happy I got the socks though  They are my new *faves*
> 
> I did win a cool havanese clock at the raffle, and we got Gucci a collar at the auction, but of course..the auction was a charitable donation, so that doesn't count towards my spending! lol Right? hah.
> 
> ...


I will check with Laura and find out.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Who was the lady that bid $650 for the Havanese painting?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> I will check with Laura and find out.


Thanks so much!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*What I wanted to take home....*

A new squeaky for Dashie!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I want that squeaky too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

me three. that is one cute squeaky!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute is that?!! Where can I get a squeaky like that?ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am going to try & get a picture of some of my goodies, but I have a question for those who attended. 

What is the little reb blob squeeky toy in our welcome bag supposed to be??
I thought maybe a heart but mine looks NOTHING like a heart.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie my blob was orange, not sure what it is but the boys like it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, they love mine too - but it really is just "a blob" I guess. My guys actually jumped on the bed while I was unpacking, dug in there and pulled out ALL the new toys. It was SO cute!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I opened my suitcase on the kitchen floor and let the boys have a field day digging around for all there toys. It's funny how once they found one they knew there was more in there and kept going untill all had been found.

For all those wondering we got a good amount of toys in our goodie bags, I had planned on buying a toy for each to bring home but in the end did not need to buy any, it was wonderful.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I also put this on the other thread for the Nationals. If you want to order the hoodies, t-shirts or other items offered at the Nationals you will have a chance. Laura Pfab will be announcing when and how you can order them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I am going to try & get a picture of some of my goodies, but I have a question for those who attended.
> 
> What is the little reb blob squeeky toy in our welcome bag supposed to be??
> I thought maybe a heart but mine looks NOTHING like a heart.


Laurie, I don't think it was intended to be anything in particular besides being a simple squeaky toy. It's a little too fat to use easily in the ring, but could have been a great substitute if someone had needed one. Otherwise, it was just meant to be a small toy, I presume. Martha loves squeaky toys of this size and found mine immediately. She puts them in her mouth and walks around squeaking it with her mouth, so proud of herself. LOL! (I usually have to keep small squeakies like these up high and only bring them out for occasional use or they get destroyed pretty quickly.)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I put my suitcase on the living room floor and JIllee found all the toys and loved them all!!! They really like there new purse!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okayyyy!

Here's the loot:

A big, SOFT, snuggle FLEECE purple blanket with a really cool logo for this year (I recommend purchasing one online if you were unable to go, they are really nice, big and snuggly! Perfect!)

A light purple T-shirt

Some Havanese socks (everyone should own atleast one pair, IMO)

Some "drying powder" from PawMarks Online (vendor) since I forgot my baby powder and Gucci's eyes were watering, ragweed is my guess. The stuff works great, BTW..they have an online store!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the collar that I wanted and won during the Auction Friday night for the Princess. Not that she needed another swarovski collar, she has many..but it was for a good cause, right? lol

And the Havanese clock I won in the raffle ticket drawing


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LAST.....but not least....my PRIZED score from Omar  My Havanese choker necklace, which I just love..LOVE....LOVE!

Omar's wife is a total sweetheart, I met and chatted with her for awhile. Did you all know that they OWN A HAVANESE??!? Yes, they travel to dog shows all over the world, and are familiar with every breed, but they chose a Hav! (because they travel so well and are 'well behaved and wonderful dogs'..I did tell her about the forum and she said she'd check it out  Sandra..I hope you and Omar join us!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara--Love your necklace and great clock. 
:biggrin1: I have those socks


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara, I'm so jealous of your necklace. It's absolutely to die for. Could you remember me in your will? Wait, that won't work...I'm way older than you. So how 'about bequeathing it to one of my girls - wait...that won't work either. Maya loses everything. So Lauren's the lucky girl. Thanks girlfriend. LOL

Aren't the socks the cutest? A store in Los Altos carries them and I didn't buy them. :frusty: But that blanket is beautiful. I'll have to check it out Kara. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like you got some really nice treasures Kara.:thumb:
I love seeing everyone's loot!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will have to take some pics of my things. I am getting ready for work. I will tommorow. I do not have to work!!!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I cannot believe my "big little" Ricky was on the bookmark!! He is gorgeous and every bit a lover!! He is a chunk of mush and we love every single oucne of him!! Thanks again Leeann for alerting me to the bookmark..I would have eventually finished the thread and been in SHOCK!! We will get a chance to meet you up close and personal on the 20th..cannot wait..Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too got an Omar piece that I love!! I need help getting it off, so will take a pic when I can get help. I will try to get pics of my loot soon.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Omar havanese jewelry*

http://www.originalsbyomar.com/subCatShow.aspx?subID=78

Nice but expensive! Beautiful work.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Someone mentioned that the prices of the Omar jewlery is cheaper at the shows than on line. I do not see the piece I got online to compare prices, I know I didnt pay no way near any of the prices that are listed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann,

They also will negotiate. I know she cut us a deal on my piece right when she was closing the booth.

K.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Leeann,
> 
> They also will negotiate. I know she cut us a deal on my piece right when she was closing the booth.
> 
> K.


Oh goodie - bargain shopping - now that's my favorite activity in the world :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will also be waiting for pics of Kimberly's/ Jocelyn's work of art! She wasn't going to lose this piece and there was a bidding war with the table next to us (loved it!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, David and I were having fun with the bidding war. 

By the way, for anyone who doesn't know - that's Leeann's Riley in the sample painting. Isn't he cute?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly was just lucky I didnt have to bid against her, I already got my painting hehe.

Riley's portrait arrived last night and DH LOVED it, he has been calling Ry his Whimsical boy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww.... I missed this thread 'til now. Amanda, that bidding war for Jocelyne's painting was so much fun! As the bids increased, Kimberly would stand up from her chair and clearly announce her latest bid. It was exciting and we were sooooo happy you got that Kimberly. 

I can't wait for Laurie to show you the necklace she got. It's beautiful! Love yours too, Kara. They had great stuff, but way too pricey for this chick. Megan got some beautiful earrings and a ring that I really like. 

I bought a lovely black and turquoise mug with spoon, a magnetic decal that says "My momma lives in a puppy mill. Please don't buy pet shop pups." I've put it up at the store I work at. Also got some neat things in the goody bags, though no "blob" in mine. I got a Zany lime green toy that the dogs love and a large pacifier squeaky that they also play with all the time. Got 2 shirts too. I already had those gray Hav socks Kara showed and love them. Also got those nice mugs from the banquet table and the almonds, that were delish. lol

That bookmark is one of my fave things too!!! I didn't know it was of your Ricky Ricardo, Trish. How cool!! I should have taken another one or two. 

I'll get pics done soon.......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Here's the collar that I wanted and won during the Auction Friday night for the Princess. Not that she needed another swarovski collar, she has many..but it was for a good cause, right? lol
> 
> And the Havanese clock I won in the raffle ticket drawing


You got the clock? Oh cute! I did see you get the collar, Kara, but missed when you got the clock. Very nice!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The mugs........


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Marj..I was so excited when I heard Ricky's picture was on the bookmark...I have tried to see if I could get some..no luck!! He is a cutie and very photogenic!! Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish said:


> Hi Marj..I was so excited when I heard Ricky's picture was on the bookmark...I have tried to see if I could get some..no luck!! He is a cutie and very photogenic!! Trish


Trish you will have a couple on Sat. :biggrin1:


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

MY WISH CAME TRUE!! THANKS LEEANN..SEE YOU SATURDAY..TRISH


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I finally took my pictures of "almost" all my goodies from National.
The first is the Omar Necklace that I got. I absolutely love it!
The table shot is all the stuff except the coffee cup, and I got a beautiful fleece (pink) blanket, but it was too big to put in my suitcase so a friend brought it home & I still need to get it from her.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*that necklace is amazing!*

Do you think we could get a group rate? Or get him to donate one for the rescue bidding fundraiser. It is so beautiful. Prices on the web were pretty high though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He did have a piece that was dontated and auctioned off the night of the HCA banquet. It was a beautiful piece, but just a little too costly for me. I think, and I might be wrong,but I thing it went for a few hundred dollars. I love the piece as I wear mostly 18kt gold heart pieces, so this was perfect and allows me to bring in some silver/white gold to my pieces.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie -I loved your necklace. I thought you might not be able to fight me with one arm if I tried to grab it but then I thought you might bite! I am putting Laurie's piece on my Christmas list!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Laurie -I loved your necklace. I thought you might not be able to fight me with one arm if I tried to grab it but then I thought you might bite! I am putting Laurie's piece on my Christmas list!


Well, heck Amanda, all you had to do was let me know! I would have helped you!! :spy: :boxing: LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I do love it so much, that I might have bit!! Considering that it is 14 kt gold, I felt that the price was pretty good. and what you dont see in the picture is that the lower sides of the gold hear are very thick. It is a lovely piece!! I think that the prices there, were much less than the website. 
So for all of you who want nice Omar pieces for a good price, you will just have to come to National in Chicago next year!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Once I again I still have posted my stuff from the National. One of these days I will....no promises when though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful necklace Laurie! I love looking at all your goodies! Ok--:boink: Meg--where's yours?:boink: :becky:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW..so much stuff...and I 'love' the necklace. I've got to pack my butt and get to a dog show. :biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not posted on this thread but now I can.

I so enjoyed reading about what everyone got and brought home from the Nationals but I have to say I got the VERY BEST Souvenir of all.

I got to bring home Miss Frannie and make her mine. She is now adopted and has joined Miss Paige & Mr Roman in owning my home & heart.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How sweet Pat!:kiss: Sounds like you brought home the best gift of all! :hug:


----------

